# How To remove hyperlink in PDF Files



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 10, 2008)

How To remove hyperlink in PDF Files inserted by adobe acrobat
like i have this link 

file:///D|/200609%202/New%20Folder%202/12ok.htm
and end of the page
file:///D|/200609%202/New%20Folder%202/12ok.htm [11/07/2008 2:45:21 PM]

i have this links in all pages with adobe

example
pg_0018
pg_0019
pg_0020

i want to remove all hyperlinks as when we click links it goes to the document which we used to convert to pdf


----------



## dhanusaud (Aug 11, 2008)

remove those links using PDF editing software
I suggest you to use Foxit PDF Editor or Adobe Acrobat.

remove the links save them.......voila


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 12, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> remove those links using PDF editing software
> I suggest you to use Foxit PDF Editor or Adobe Acrobat.
> 
> remove the links save them.......voila



thanks for the reply
yes i am using Adobe Acrobat . i cant remove links 
actaully when i create new pdf if adds links in it and i dont found any option of removing links


----------

